# Finding Work In Palma



## Molly Banner (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi my partner and I are flying to Palma in a few weeks to try and find work on super yachts.

We're both have our Offshore Yachtmasters and STCW-95 and have 7 years experience in Australia but aren't sure how to go about finding employment over there.

Could anyone please tell me of cheap accommodation close to the boats or a good place to base ourselves while dockwalking for work.
Also just as importantly, a good bar to meet crew also in the industry!
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks Molly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Molly Banner said:


> Hi my partner and I are flying to Palma in a few weeks to try and find work on super yachts.
> 
> We're both have our Offshore Yachtmasters and STCW-95 and have 7 years experience in Australia but aren't sure how to go about finding employment over there.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if anyone can help you here?? Cheap accommodation in Palma isnt going to be easy - apart from some of the big hotels who may have spare rooms to offer??? As for work, could you not find out more from your yachting contacts in Oz???

My husbands company occasionally works on super yachts installing multi media stuff, but he gets his work from referrals. In fact fairly recently they were working on a super yacht that was owned by an Australian chap, built in Cornwall, England and they then had to more or less follow the yacht around the world to work on it - it was based in Palma for a while? Can you not get work on a yacht in Australia and travel with it?? 

Sorry if thats not very helpful, but its not an easy one unless you know all the "ins and outs"!! I'm not sure if you'd need a visa of some kind either??

Jo xxx


----------

